# Size of cylinder. [CO2]



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey,

I called local store with co2 cylinders, and they have a tank that's 20lb. It is the smalles that they've got. Isn't that too big?

18" high and 6,5" diameter [I can fit it under my stand...

thx!
matt


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Ok, I know that...
I got the answer from a friend.
I have another question which diffuser is better:
- limestone [wood diffusor]
- The thing that looks like a ladder

Maybe something else?

*Edit: Tank is 75G.*
thx!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Are you sure it will fit? Don't forget you have to have clearance for the regulator as well. And unlike other gases, CO2 is liquid under pressure and the tank can't be tilted past a certain angle.

You may want to check out the tanks at http://www.beveragefactory.com.


----------



## jgc (Jan 30, 2006)

My stand is custom, but large enough for my cylinder - will try to measure it tonight. While you can not tilt the cylinder, the regulator can be mounted flat - although to be honest, I do not think the guage on mine stands much above the valve.

FWIW, I priced used 20lb cylinders at a used resturant equipment store last week for $25 (here in Austin, TX). They can be found very inexpensive.

Here are a few pics of my set up to give you an idea of size - the tank is 36x21 (18 deep)


----------



## lemcc (Dec 19, 2005)

limestone [wood diffusor]
The thing that looks like a ladder

for 75 you may be better off with a pump driven diffusor
i have a 20lb tank if you have room for it cost me $20 to fill 
a 10lb cost $15


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

wood diffusor or a sweetwater stone from aquaticeco.com.

-John N.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Thank you a lot, you are great 
Fast answer, just what I needed 

If I don't put it inside the stand, then I can always put it next to it, in a corner...

matt


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

jgc, what's in that white bucket? looks like a cannister filter?

Let me know which type it is that leaks enough to need a bucket. That way I'll know what never to buy!  

Seriously, if it is leaking, take it back. A good cannister filter should never leak.

Sorry for going off track here...


----------



## jgc (Jan 30, 2006)

It is an eheim 2217 in an antique crock of my great grandmothers. I have a few crocks arround the house, along with other antiques. I keep my ferts in another (smaller) one. Purpose was to hide the eheim, not catch a leak. 

That said, I had been "experimenting" a bit with some plumbing and the crock actually has caught some water - once when I had a hose come off they hydor, and once when I blew out the eheims pressure relief valves (did not even know they had them...) 

Basically was trying to plumb the eheim into my tap/sewer to speed up water changes. I could valve the eheim to pump to the drain. When I switched the valves to have the tap run out the spraybar, the backpressure blew the top right off the eheim. Luckily I had spare clips... Crock caught about a gallon of water has I turned off the faucet.

Anyway, the stand is 29" between shelves - with less than 1" of wiggle room for the canister (and you need that to tilt it into place).


----------

